# 2007 kingquad 700 hard start and smoking



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all I just bought this 2007 kingquad 700 but as soon as I got it out of the truck and fired it up it started smoking... Could this be rings or valve seats? Whitish blue smoke when revving not in gear then take off and just a little bit of smoke every once and a while. It was rebuilt by a dealership a year ago new top end with a chromoly jug. It is also is hard to start it will turn over and kick back, then takes like 5min before I can rev and when I put it in gear it dies unless I hammer it. Compression is at 120 any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd start with a valve adjustment. That blue smoke is oil burning. It's only gonna get worse. But what do I know, I'm just a man on his phone. Seriously though, check the valve clearances. The smoke is a different problem than the hard starting and kickback.


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

I just discovered fuel in the oil any ideas why it would do that? To much fuel?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rings might be going. That would cause it to smoke. You said its a whitish blue smoke? Check the plugs. Look to see if they look burnt, black, white, or wet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

The plug is burnt blackish


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

is the bike snorkeled? If so did you cap the snorkels for transport? If not the air current in transport can suck large amounts of fuel through the system and into the crankcase

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddywaters4x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope not snorkeled


----------

